# Lighters at altitude



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

I live in Colorado at 6300 ft. I'm really having a difficult time finding a peizo torch lighter that works for me, and I think it's the altitude. If anyone could shed light on this, please do.

I've even been at a local B&M when they had Colibris on sale, and we went through four out of the display case that wouldn't stay lit. They just shrug their shoulders and say "Well, dayum!"

What seems to happen is that the valves close off before releasing the plunger. Adjusting the flames do not help, other to ensure that NO fuel is delivered to the jets.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

As an experiment, try to light a BIC or other disposable lighter that uses a flint. As I just posted in a related thread, I am coming to the conclusion that the problem is the piezo ignition system, not the butane valve. A flint might work better at altitude than a piezo system.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I had problems with this while I was on vacation a few weeks ago. I took my lighters from home (sea level) out to NM, AZ, UT, and CO and it seemed that the lighters wouldn't work well at elevations over 5k feet or so. When I came down out of the mountains, the lighters all worked fine again.

I cannot comment on the piezo vs flint ignition, but I did not think that was the problem at the time. My guess was that the torch lighters needed a considerable amount of oxygen to be able to burn the butane quickly enough to maintain a torch, and at those altitudes, they seemed to not be getting enough air. But, if that is the case, I would be very interested to see if it was an ignition problem. My solution was to use a BIC at the grand canyon. Not very elegant, but it's still butane and it seemed to work out ok. Good luck!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

It would be interesting to try a soft flame lighter that uses piezo ignition to see if it is just the torches that have the problem. I totally forgot the fact that the BICs were soft flame when I made my posts.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

5000 feet is iffy. My BM quit selling Colibri because of the problem.( Albq is at 5000 ft) They now sell Xikar. I bought a Knockoff (pos. Tiger) and its good to about 7k. The only thing that lights for me on Vail or Wolf Creek (both 10k) is my Zippo.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I live at just under 5,000 feet and my all of my lighters work. But, when I go backpacking, I generally go high and they don't. A few years ago, I was a 10,500' at my favorite alpine lake and was ready to watch stars and have a cigar. Rats. My lighter wouldn't work. So, I retrieved my "JetBoil" cooking system, removed the "cup" and hit the ignighter. Presto. No problem lighting a cigar. Big problem with my eyebrows and mustache! The JetBoil has a one inch, ceramic burner and, even at the lowest level, really puts out the heat!

http://www.jetboil.com/Products/Technology/

WyoBob


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

taltos said:


> As an experiment, try to light a BIC or other disposable lighter that uses a flint. As I just posted in a related thread, I am coming to the conclusion that the problem is the piezo ignition system, not the butane valve. A flint might work better at altitude than a piezo system.


 I tried lighting a torch using the flame from a Bic. The torch lit at the very lowest jet adjustment. If I gave it any gas at all...out. Leads me to believe it just might be a mix issue.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

mistabman said:


> My guess was that the torch lighters needed a considerable amount of oxygen to be able to burn the butane quickly enough to maintain a torch, and at those altitudes, they seemed to not be getting enough air.


I'm thinking the exact same thing. If you consider the valve opening a small venturi, they are preset (fixed) for a certain oxygen mix, probably at sea level or close. The more I think about it, the more this makes sense.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I live in Monument at 7,500 ft, and I have always had good luck with $3 Ronsons, but my favorite is a Blazer PB-207 that works great.

Interestingly enough, the first Blazer I got wouldn't light at all, so Mark at Cigarmony (n2advnture) sent me a replacement and it worked great. The one I sent back worked great at sea level according to Mark.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

glking said:


> I live in Monument at 7,500 ft, and I have always had good luck with $3 Ronsons, but my favorite is a Blazer PB-207 that works great.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the first Blazer I got wouldn't light at all, so Mark at Cigarmony (n2advnture) sent me a replacement and it worked great. The one I sent back worked great at sea level according to Mark.


Monument huh? Let's get together for a smoke neighbor... :cb


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

glking said:


> I live in Monument at 7,500 ft, and I have always had good luck with $3 Ronsons, but my favorite is a Blazer PB-207 that works great.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the first Blazer I got wouldn't light at all, so Mark at Cigarmony (n2advnture) sent me a replacement and it worked great. The one I sent back worked great at sea level according to Mark.


Did you know that WallyWorld doesn't carry the Ronsons any more? I Ordered a couple from www.ronsonstore.com last week.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

glking said:


> I live in Monument at 7,500 ft, and I have always had good luck with $3 Ronsons, but my favorite is a Blazer PB-207 that works great.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the first Blazer I got wouldn't light at all, so Mark at Cigarmony (n2advnture) sent me a replacement and it worked great. The one I sent back worked great at sea level according to Mark.


I regularly have the Ronson's up at 10 - 11K and have no problems. I've never had a Colibri work up there...I'd never buy another one!


----------



## Fat Freddy (Apr 10, 2010)

I regularly camp above 7,500 feet and have been frustrated with trying to light my sticks. I've tried cheapo torch lighters, BICs, wood matches all with frustrating results. Because of the usual high winds in the evening I want to use a torch but they just don't light at that altitude. Without having to Mongo it in the campfire and lose my eyebrows, and not wanting to spend a fortune, I've ordered a Visol Summit. Has anyone used one at altitude, and if so with what results? I'm heading up to the mountains next month and wanted to have a reliable lighter in hand by then, that's why I jumped on the Visol based on their description. Am I in for disappointment?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

glking said:


> I live in Monument at 7,500 ft, and I have always had good luck with $3 Ronsons, but my favorite is a Blazer PB-207 that works great.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the first Blazer I got wouldn't light at all, so Mark at Cigarmony (n2advnture) sent me a replacement and it worked great. The one I sent back worked great at sea level according to Mark.


I've used a lot of lighters though the years, from gas station cheapies to expensive Colibris. In my opinion Blazer lighters are the best. I have an EVO and a CG-001 and they both work like a charm, every time. And they can be refilled with ANY butane and not act up.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

have you looked into the inserts for a zippo lighters. they use a flint and my cousin has one he was using when we went to lake tahoe. those things are pretty sweet if i say so myself....


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I live at 6000 ft and most jet lighters work, but not when I travel up into the hills.

REI sells this one, which is supposed to be good up to 8000 ft.

Brunton Firestorm Stormproof Lighter at REI.com

If you want something that will work outside in the breeze, you might consider a lightweight butane/propane camp stove.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats why I recently went back to a Zippo. I got tired of constantly fiddling with my torch. and No with the real Zippo fuel you cant taste it.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Try a Lean Burn lighter from Vector KGM.


----------

